# April Fool's: Important Announcement



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

At approximately 5:45am Kathmandu time, there will be an important and major announcement--if things have settled by then.

Please standby...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

what time zone is that


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=117


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I think it's a city in Iowa.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe PBS HD and WGN HD will launch


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=117


that was fast........... looks like we have 15 minutes


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Would that be 8:00pm ET?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, I'll say it....MRV??


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> Would that be 8:00pm ET?


yes


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

davemayo said:


> Ok, I'll say it....MRV??


Ok I'll kill it...

*NO!!!*


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

yep... that will be 7:00 central...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There has been a delay, the announcement has been rescheduled for 6:15am.

Please ignore the red stain. That is cherry jello that spilled.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

dave29 said:


> yes


or 20:00 ET if you'd like


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> There has been a delay, the announcement has been rescheduled for 6:15am.
> 
> Please ignore the red stain. That is cherry jello that spilled.


What timezone?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

6:15 am Kathmandu time?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 6:15 am Kathmandu time?


but of course... it is the standard... :lol:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Yikes!! Who knew that KST (Kathmandu Standard Time) was GMT+5:45?????


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Yikes!! Who knew that KST (Kathmandu Standard Time) was GMT+5:45?????


(tibber did)


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> There has been a delay, the announcement has been rescheduled for 6:15am.
> 
> Please ignore the red stain. That is cherry jello that spilled.


What stain?:grin:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

its a clue


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I think it's a city in Iowa.


Kathmandu,aka Katmandu,is the capitol of Nepal.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> What stain?:grin:


pour peroxide on it, if it foams up, it is not Cherry JEllo


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

steve615 said:


> Kathmandu,aka Katmandu,is the capitol of Nepal.


Or a Bob Seger song take your pick:lol:


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

dave29 said:


> its a clue


So what are all the clues so far?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't forget what day it is today.....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Or a Bob Seger song take your pick:lol:


:lol: This is true too. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> pour peroxide on it, if it foams up, it is not Cherry JEllo


I'm at once amazed and scared that you know that! :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> So what are all the clues so far?


something to do with jello:lol:


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

davemayo said:


> Don't forget what day it is today.....


APRIL FOOLS!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

davemayo said:


> Don't forget what day it is today.....


That was US time, it's already over in Kathmandu...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dave29 said:


> something to do with jello:lol:


Wrestling? :heybaby:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dave29 said:


> something to do with jello:lol:


Earl is being replaced by Bill Cosby?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you now broadcasting from Kathmandu, Tom?


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> pour peroxide on it, if it foams up, it is not Cherry JEllo


With all the blood thats been shed around here today better treat that stain with luminol to make sure.:eek2:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Wrestling? :heybaby:


I just ate, dude! :eek2:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:uglyhamme



armophob said:


> Earl is being replaced by Bill Cosby?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You ate dude? Al dente or regular? :eek2:


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

armophob said:


> Earl is being replaced by Bill Cosby?


Now thats funny right there I don't care who you are.:rolling: :rolling:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You missed the comma. I promise you there's a comma there! :eek2:


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You ate dude? Al dente or regular? :eek2:


deep fried, extra crispy


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> That was US time, it's already over in Kathmandu...


With or without daylight storage time??


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> That was US time, it's already over in Kathmandu...


Nice try....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

now it's getting creepy in here


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> now it's getting creepy in here


Watch what you say, your account will get banned next


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Like walking on eggshells!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

we have stain?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah, its jello, or blood. i cant remember


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since I'm not allowed to say much, I'll just say that the DJ is playing "Walking on Broken Glass."


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Tom is paying all our DirecTV bills for April?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

GLJones said:


> Tom is paying all our DirecTV bills for April?


Have him hold off for a minute so i can upgrade to premier


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

WTF.......??


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

If that's the case......EYE will sign up for direct....


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Since I'm not allowed to say much, I'll just say that the DJ is playing "Walking on Broken Glass."


So earl and shadow broke jason's window with a cherry jello bomb and he cut his foot?

/got nothing


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Annie Lennox music is now going to be played on each page we click on at dbstalk?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

we all get to be interns for the D12 SeaLaunch. meet at the Pier 9/2009.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walking_on_Broken_Glass


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

????????????????????????????????????????????


"Walking On Broken Glass"

You were the sweetest thing that I ever knew
But I don't care for sugar honey if I can't have you
Since you've abandoned me
My whole life has crashed
Won't you pick the pieces up
'cause it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on walking on broken glass

The sun's still shining in the big blue sky
But it don't mean nothing to me
Oh let the rain come down
Let the wind blow through me
I'm living in an empty room
With all the windows smashed
And I've got so little left to lose
That it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on walking on broken glass

And if you're trying to cut me down
You know that I might bleed
Cause if you're trying to cut me down
I know that you'll succeed
And if you want to hurt me
There's nothing left to fear
Cause if you want to hurt me
You're doing really well my dear

Now everyone of us was made to suffer
Everyone of us was made to weep
But we've been hurting one another
And now the pain has cut too deep...
So take me from the wreckage
Save me from the blast
Lift me up and take me back
Don't let me keep on walking...
Walking on broken glass

Walking on walking on broken glass


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys...the situation is still volatile. I probably will also disappear for a short while. Doug, I hope, will still be able to update everyone. If not, well...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Or a Bob Seger song take your pick:lol:


Katmandu is also a song by Cat Stevens (Yosef Islam), so you can choose that option as well.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staining


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Well since Sixto's here, the announcement will be check those sig strengths on 99c :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been given one last moment--the announcement has been pushed back until 6:45...I'm sorry to have to do this just as I have to leave...

sniff...


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've been given one last moment--the announcement has been pushed back until 6:45...I'm sorry to have to do this just as I have to leave...
> 
> sniff...


KST again?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

.........yeah, well, I've got an announcement of my own to make...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jefbal99 said:


> KST again?


Kentucky Standard Time?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

James Long said:


> Kentucky Standard Time?


why do i hear banjo music in the background?

is E* taking over D*?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've been given one last moment--the announcement has been pushed back until 6:45...I'm sorry to have to do this just as I have to leave...
> 
> sniff...


HANG ON TOM....HANG ON

HELP MAY YET BE ON THE WAY


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Well since Sixto's here, the announcement will be check those sig strengths on 99c :lol:


gotta get myself a spectrum analyzer Flux Capacitor gizmo


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've been given one last moment--the announcement has been pushed back until 6:45...I'm sorry to have to do this just as I have to leave...
> 
> sniff...


:eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sixto said:


> gotta get myself a spectrum analyzer Flux Capacitor gizmo


Make sure it has doohickey seperation


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would anybody want to ban the tibber? he hasn't hurt anyone


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that a red stain in the snow


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's yellow


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone thought that maybe this is an April fools day joke...?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jefbal99 said:


> Why would anybody want to ban the tibber? he hasn't hurt anyone


he did so well with his visit to D11 that they need him in space to kick start and fix AMC-14


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cbayus said:


> Has anyone thought that maybe this is an April fools day joke...?


nope... i think they're serious...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

cbayus said:


> Has anyone thought that maybe this is an April fools day joke...?


all I know is that i am feeling very very sick to my stomach, and dizzy, like I am gonna pass out


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think he's bluffing.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> all I know is that i am feeling very very sick to my stomach, and dizzy, like I am gonna pass out


Put your head between your knees.

(your own knees)


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

They are gonn have us run around all night with this.....just a feeling. Well not me pal I'm not falling for it. 







Ok maybe I am


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

cbayus said:


> Has anyone thought that maybe this is an April fools day joke...?


can't be. it's 4/2 in Kathmandu.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we please get the announcement?

Free cover at the strip club ends in 30 minutes.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Do we know which time zone Tom was referring to when he said the announcement would be at 6:45????


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

KST


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

MizzouTiger said:


> Do we know which time zone Tom was referring to when he said the announcement would be at 6:45????


http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=117


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Kathmandu

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=117

You can stare at that page and count the minutes until it's time.

(Guess I wasn't the only one staring at that page counting the minutes! Sixto beat me to it)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

yippy-kyay


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cbayus said:


> Has anyone thought...?


I think, therefore I am.

Does that count?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> Do we know which time zone Tom was referring to when he said the announcement would be at 6:45????


he never stated before disappearing


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

T-35 minutes...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

The joke is nominal....


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Speaking of Announcements I will be making a very very important Announcement at 9:00 Stay Tuned.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

Response pending announcement.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

davemayo said:


> The joke is nominal....


can you say it in the female ruskie voice?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have no announcements at this time.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

jefbal99 said:


> can you say it in the female ruskie voice?


Only if you call me Svetlana first...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm keeping my announcements to myself


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

davemayo said:


> Only if you call me Svetlana first...


naw thats the tennis chick


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> naw thats the tennis chick


svetlana was Stalin's daughter


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. I don't log in all day, and I come in this evening to THIS?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Wow. I don't log in all day, and I come in this evening to THIS?


some people think it's an april fools joke... 

:lol:


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Wow. I don't log in all day, and I come in this evening to THIS?


yup, mods and super mods getting canned left and right. avatars getting changed, James long seeking more HD with DirecTV

Its like night is day and black is white...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's Bizarro world.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's Bizarro world.


like being in the bermuda triangle for only one day


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the chat room is on fire ..


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Wow. I don't log in all day, and I come in this evening to THIS?


yeah i would have hated to come home and tried to read though all this, lucky i was off today


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> yup, mods and super mods getting canned left and right. avatars getting changed, James long seeking more HD with DirecTV
> 
> Its like night is day and black is white...


Oh no... now you did it... another one bites the dust?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

direct and LIN deal......


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I think the chat room is on fire ..


I will grab the hot dogs and marshmallows...


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

OK Tom what's the announcement? You decided to change your underwear or what?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

computersecguy said:


> Oh no... now you did it... another one bites the dust?


i'm just small potatoes, i don't think that i'll get the el-ban-o slap, but you never know


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Martinrrrr said:


> OK Tom what's the announcement? You decided to change your underwear or what?


He did say something about a red stain...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> direct and LIN deal......


What's direct?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It's only 6:27 in Kathmandu...


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

3 minutes to go?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

....I think I'm going to....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> i'm just small potatoes, i don't think that i'll get the el-ban-o slap, but you never know


I don't know...say the wrong thing a BOOM....your gone


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

longrider said:


> It's only 6:27 in Kathmandu...


speaking of which, There's a little yellow Idol to the North of Kathmandu.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I don't know...say the wrong thing a BOOM....your gone


the wrong thing?!?!?!

*like Earl for president?*

*Tibber for VP*

*Shadow for CIA chief*


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

no fear everyone... check this link and we will know what the announcement will be... http://www.google.com.au/intl/en/gday/


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> He did say something about a red stain...


eeeeeeeeeew.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Can we please get the announcement?
> 
> Free cover at the strip club ends in 30 minutes.


Sounds like an oxy-moron ... cover at a strip club. I thought guys went there for the uncovered.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

The announcement has leaked out....DirecTV 11 has crashed into Mt Everest!


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

ercjncprdtv said:


> The announcement has leaked out....DirecTV 11 has crashed into Mt Everest!


or caught amc-14 and gave it a lift...


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 3, 2008)

cbayus said:


> I will grab the hot dogs and marshmallows...


I dont think so......


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

At exactly 6:45 KST I lost all my sat signal and had a reset ????


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

One of my HR21-700s locked up. Had to reboot.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

my f5 button is wore out


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate April Fools! I fell for the 150.00 blu-rayless ps3 rumor earlier. I can't take all this deceiving anymore!:grin:


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

I heard the announcement is that Directv is offering a new discount to their customers...

By an HD channel, get the equivelant SD channel free.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The announcement as Tom Robertson posted earlier is the name of Earl's replacement.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's My Announcement, I have Taken over DBSTalk. MY first act, Jason Nipp YOUR FIRED. Supervolcano will you become DBSTalk's Head Moderator.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Drum roll.............


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

This turnout reminds my of the 10 million pages of waiting for the new HD announcements. Pretty soon we will get the "we will know by 5000th post"


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

What happened to Earl?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It's Earl


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Karma in the house!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No one was banned today.

All were in on this prank.

Have a great day.... Now please stop send Chris Blount and Jason Nipp nasty PM's.



Have a nice day.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I knew it all along Happy April Fools All.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> Here's My Announcement, I have Taken over DBSTalk. MY first act, Jason Nipp YOUR FIRED. Supervolcano will you become DBSTalk's Head Moderator.


Oh and that wasn't very nice.... :nono2: :sure:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

we all knew it was april fools, but it was fun!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> There are 203 people looking at this thread, good grief!


You sound suprised.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

I had a feeling. Ppin Nosaj (which is Jason Pinn backwords) is actually Ethiopian for "My Name is Earl".


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

reweiss said:


> I had a feeling. Ppin Nosaj (which is Jason Pinn backwords) is actually Ethiopian for "My Name is Earl".


Don't you mean Nepalese ? :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

T- 8 hours,49 minutes until "festivus" is here again.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason Nipp said:


> No one was banned today.
> 
> All were in on this prank.
> 
> ...


So why is shadow still banned?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

steve615 said:


> T- 8 hours,49 minutes until "festivus" is here again.


It's a Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

steve615 said:


> T- 8 hours,49 minutes until "festivus" is here again.


Yeah, more HD


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Don't you mean Nepalese ? :lol:


You may be right. I speak so many languages, sometimes I forget which one I'm using


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Marshmallow said:


> So why is shadow still banned?


He's not, He even did that himself. He just changed his user title like all the others. No one was actually banned, they were just ghosted watching the chaos in from a good hiding spot.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> No one was banned today.
> 
> All were in on this prank.
> 
> ...


The best comedy is based on an element of truth. That is why this prank went far.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> He's not, He even did that himself. He just changed his user title like all the others. No one was actually banned, they were just ghosted watching the chaos in from a good hiding spot.


You have to love Aprtil 1st, the day chaos is commonplace (and amusing).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Safe to come out yet? :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Marshmallow said:


> So why is shadow still banned?


Custom user title ... they were never "banned".


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Safe to come out yet? :lol:


Yea it's safe.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

tfederov said:


> I think it's a city in Iowa.


There might be a Timbuctu in Iowa but I'm pretty sure there's no Katmandu.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Safe to come out yet? :lol:


I guess I could say the same Smoke..... Last I saw I was still getting trashed in the chatroom...:sure:

I guess a good analogy here is... Messing with Earl here is like telling a Greenbay fan Favre is back for one more season then disclosing it was a prank.... That was in the news recently BTW...:grin:

Peace


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Shadow has returned... with a new avatar to boot!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And I'm back from running errands and seeing some family. (I said it would be a short time away...)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice cover, Shadow


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dave29 said:


> we all knew it was april fools, but it was fun!!!


Think you may be surprised on that one Dave. There were alot of newer members and even some veteran members that sent very wordy messages to admin.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

What does "very wordy" mean?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> What does "very wordy" mean?


This is a family site and I have to keep it rated PG.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> This is a family site and I have to keep it rated PG.


But don't worry too much HD, I believe all that wordiness reference me in some shape or form... I don't get the farm animal references though guys....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At least I was able to join Earl in the 20k club during the fun!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> At least I was able to join Earl in the 20k club during the fun!


Congrats! (But we can fix that if you wish.)


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> At least I was able to join Earl in the 20k club during the fun!


hes just Earls alter ego


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll fix the avatar later ... for now the pro-DLB people can enjoy it!

(No, not Jane Fonda buffer ... dual live buffer.)


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Announcement? Is there really one?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1530717&postcount=138


----------



## axl (Sep 12, 2007)

haha very funny. Had everyone watching just to say that hahaha.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'll fix the avatar later ... for now the pro-DLB people can enjoy it!
> 
> (No, not Jane Fonda buffer ... dual live buffer.)


james... love the slogan!! :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Shadow has returned... with a new avatar to boot!


like the avatar stuart! it's sharp!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

That was a wild ride...Especially trying to keep up with the closing chat rooms... 

Mike


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

If you have to keep reminding people on many different threads that this was "all in good fun", then I'd say that this important announcement was a bust.  Maybe it's time to lock/delete all of the threads related to it before even more people think it was real?

Better luck next year!

Thanks,

Major Buzzkill

:group:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Mostly it's me catching up from while I was away running errands.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps changing the thread title to add a 4/1 reference would help for those people just logging on ...


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Shadow has returned... with a new avatar to boot!


the avatar looks awesome, 

maybe you could do a little tweaking to mine?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Perhaps changing the thread title to add a 4/1 reference would help for those people just logging on ...


Excellent Idea, I've retitled all the threads that were part of this prank.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Excellent Idea, I've retitled all the threads that were part of this prank.


That's a good idea.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, You guys had lots of fun today. Good to see.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> lol, You guys had lots of fun today. Good to see.


I'm somewhat relieved I was unable to log in all day until about 7:30 PM ET when the fun-factor and post counts started climbing, so I missed some of the early hysteria and was able to watch this thread develop "live"! I just bit my tongue waiting for the other show to drop! 

What's the happs peeps? :lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

sup, drew!


----------



## KneeDragger (Mar 28, 2008)

dang it... i was full of suspense when i started reading this thread but since its all a joke.. im pullin the "new guy" card and refuse to held responsible for my ignorance. =-)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

KneeDragger said:


> dang it... i was full of suspense when i started reading this thread but since its all a joke.. im pullin the "new guy" card and refuse to held responsible for my ignorance. =-)


:lol: .. i think a lot of people were pulled in.. so don't feel bad... welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Like one of my posts said earlier.....I needed to see an optomotrist.....who was making my avatar bounce around?!? It was giving me more of a headache than watching my Niners stink up the field last year:lol: :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This avatar? 
The Twilight Zone ... we control the horizontal and the vertical.

I don't believe amorphbob noticed his special avatar.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

James Long said:


> .....The Twilight Zone ... we control the horizontal and the vertical.......


That _wasn't_ The Twilight Zone, James!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Outer Limits!

Oops.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> That _wasn't_ The Twilight Zone, James!


So true. And it definitely wasn't the Zander Zone either...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Think you may be surprised on that one Dave. There were alot of newer members and even some veteran members that sent very wordy messages to admin.


Wow. Those are the people that should actually be banned.

I can't imagine anyone actually thinking the mods were all banned. Frightening.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> This avatar?
> The Twilight Zone ... we control the horizontal and the vertical.
> 
> I don't believe amorphbob noticed his special avatar.


That was it....and I did indeed notice mine right away!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sometimes I'm glad when I don't have enough time to keep up with the forum goings-on. Rarely, but sometimes. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry I missed the fun....just got back from San Fran a couple hours ago after 5 days....good to be home.

Checked in on the road...but wanted to earn my ban, but not worthy yesterday.  

Tomorrow's another day.... :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry I missed the fun....just got back from San Fran a couple hours ago after 5 days....good to be home.
> 
> Checked in on the road...but wanted to earn my ban, but not worthy yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow's another day.... :lol:


Well I hate to disappoint so there you are HDTV.... Your banned... lol :grin:

Sorry you missed the fun... we did try to recruit you...

Let me know if you need help changing your user title back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Well I hate to disappoint so there you are HDTV.... Your banned... lol :grin:
> 
> Sorry you missed the fun... we did try to recruit you...
> 
> Let me know if you need help changing your user title back.


I saw that...only too late while on the road.

I would have loved to get into the fun, but timing is everything, isn't it.

In any case, this was all done in the spirit of fun and humor, which is always welcome.

Otherwise we CE testers would become a pretty cranky old bunch.... :lol:

By the way, I could have certainly come up with some contributions with some of this kind of material from my trip to San Fran....


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Well I hate to disappoint so there you are HDTV.... Your banned... lol :grin:
> 
> Sorry you missed the fun... we did try to recruit you...
> 
> Let me know if you need help changing your user title back.


please don't forget to include me next time :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We should make this the new avatar of anyone who gets banned.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gulfwarvet said:


> please don't forget to include me next time :grin:


Ya gotta be here to be included


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Ya gotta be here to be included


Hum, i thought i was when i was hanging out in chat room


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gulfwarvet said:


> Hum, i thought i was when i was hanging out in chat room


Was already wrapping up, didn't need to add anyone at that stage. There will be others....


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Was already wrapping up, didn't need to add anyone at that stage. There will be others....


you got my number for next time


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

867-5309?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

James Long said:


> 867-5309?


:lol: nice try


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

nah, 867-*555*-5309


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> nah, 867-*555*-5309


:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> nah, 867-*555*-5309


Your record is skipping.

GWV lives in the Yukon?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

James Long said:


> Your record is skipping.
> 
> GWV lives in the Yukon?


Nope


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> 867-5309?


Oh Jenny!?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

James Long said:


> We should make this the new avatar of anyone who gets banned.


You caught my drift....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> ...There will be others....


In a couple of years. We're limited to April 1 pranks to every other year now because it will take that long for Chris to sort through all the PMs and email from the last prank.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Next year we'll have to do something lame and transparent that raises less alarm.


----------

